#ubuntu-ch 2014-06-11
<tmimc> 这个channel和ubuntu-cn有什吗区别
#ubuntu-ch 2014-06-12
<fedora> 有人么？
#ubuntu-ch 2020-06-11
<saegi> Hi, I just upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04, and then from there to 20.04. The problem is, after upgrading the gui has been extremely sluggish, with keyboard inputs taking up to a second to process. Is there a known solution for this or should I go for a clean new install?
